# Need sharpie recipe's HELPPPPPP



## Neck Collar

Anybody have any good recipes' Those things are terrible. Somebody must be able to do something with them besides sausage??????


----------



## Neck Collar

OOPS I mean sharpies of course!


----------



## deacon

Make dog food.

These are the toughest birds to acquire an taste, that is why I do not hunt them any longer. One suggest I heard was to soak in a mixture of water with salt and vinegar.


----------



## njsimonson

"Beef on a wing" and broccoli

Marinate cubed sharpie breast meat in soy (and Frank's red hot, optional, if you like spice) for 30 min.
Melt butter in a 1-2" deep frying pan. 
Throw broccoli florets in pan and cook them on medium for a few minutes to desired crunchiness, I like mine less cooked with more snap.
Add meat to broccoli and cook until done - until cube centers are no longer red - pinkish is about right. *DO NOT overcook. *
Serve over white rice. 
Of course, you can sub in and add any stir-fry veggies for this recipe, and sharpies make a great stir fry meat.

If you do them right, they almost taste like steak. Like all stronger-flavored birds, a little marinade always helps.


----------



## Dak

I suggest freezing. Put frozen birds in a container surround container with dry ice. Ship to me. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman

Dak said:


> I suggest freezing. Put frozen birds in a container surround container with dry ice. Ship to me. :beer:


Ya, I like them too.

Neck Collar, I don't know about you but I could eat a rubber tire if it was smoked. I like hickory and mesquite. Look for a mesquite seasoning by Spice Hunter. It comes in a square bottle. Cut a grouse breast lengthwise once, then cut that in two. Take the four pieces and sprinkle liberally with mesquite seasoning. Then wrap in bacon. Bacon would also make an old rubber tire nearly palatable. Then grill until just a slight amount of pink remains. Let stand and the pink should disappear in five minutes. This isn't chocolate, but it might take second place. 
Maybe it isn't the grouse I like. Ya, I do.


----------



## Dick Monson

Kabbobs. You will never toss another grouse.

Fillet the breast meat and cut into small pieces about the size of the a thumb joint. Cut dill pickles cross ways about a 1/4" thick. Slice pink onion into small squares. Slice bacon into small squares about the size of a .25 cent piece. If you want to add other veggies like peppers that's fine.

Soak your bamboo skewers then start impaling the above pieces. Always have a piece of bacon on one side of the grouse piece. Get your grill hot and then turn down to medium heat. Grill 8 minutes, turning once. When you flip the skewer the first time, baste with honey-barbacue sauce. Prep time and cooking--apx 15 minutes.

You will not share these with women and kids. They are just too good. :beer:


----------



## white88

i cut the grouse breasts and thighs into "chicken nugget" sized pieces and soak in a marinade, i like teriyaki or A1 cajun marinade, then i either wrap them in bacon and grill them or put a piece of onion and a piece of green pepper on either side and wrap them in bacon and hold it together with a toothpick. i have also heard that you can wrap the meat around a jalepeno and then wrap that with bacon, stick with tooth pick and grill. :lol: they are delicious. just remember not to over cook, medium rare is best.


----------



## Candiru

I am doing some fajitas tonight. Onions, peppers, sour cream, cheese, and salsa should about cover any taste that you don't really don't care for.


----------



## mburgess

I do the same as white88 but have discontinued using honey teriyaki and swithched to marinating in Lawry's mesquite lime marinate for 12-24 hours, wrap in bacon, stick with tooth pick and cook on CHARCOAL grill, not gas grill. I've slipped this past people telling them it is marinated steak and they are gone in minutes. My wife usually turns her nose up at anything I shoot and eat, but these are a family favorite appetizer watching football on sundays in the fall. :lol:


----------



## go4thegusto

LISTEN UP BOYS. Here is the secret to a happy life. The darker the bird the rarer you cook it. No kidding. Read "A Hunters Road", "Pheasants of the Mind" or gourmet game cookbooks.
My wife is a fabulous gourmet cook.
Remove the 2 breast filets.
Pound with a tenderizing mallet gently.
Rub with olive oil and age 5-7 days in the fridge.
Grill on high heat just a minute or 2 on each side. Meat should be rare inside.
Before all this, take a 1/2 bottle of decent red wine. Put on low and reduce down to just a few ounces.
Serve like a fine venison tenderloin, drizzle wine reduction on top.
Serve with sweet potatoes, beets etc.
Life begins.
We do the same with ducks or young geese.
If the meat is grey you have ruined it....feed to dog.
Have an open mind and try this. Otherwise send me a post and I will take some sharptails!
Pheasants and ruffies should be pink and moist also.


----------



## tail chaser

Plenty of good recipies/tips just be sure you filed dress them asap, don't let thim sit especially when its warm out. I've ate great sharpie and well not so good sharpie! With all my birds I freeze 3/4 full old water bottles and after field dressing jamb them home, cools birds quick and really helps with the taste when they hit the plate.
TC


----------



## Wes

I like sharptail. For something easy, I simply soak it in italian dressing for a couple hours or even overnight then grill it. Don't get it too done, or it'll be dry.

My wife made grouse'n pheasant'n dumplings last week, and it was very good. I'll ask her how she fixed it.

Wes


----------



## Dick Monson

Wes, post the dumpling receipe too. My buddy does dumplings that make rocks seem soft.


----------



## always_outdoors

I will take a grouse over a pheasant anyday on the plate.

Here is my secret one.

Cut grouse breasts into small strips.

Combine in a bowl flour, salt, pepper, lemon pepper seasoning, garlic salt.

Roll strips into flour mixture. Fry in oil until crisp on both sides. Serve with a side of A-1 Steaksauce (yes, A-1).

The kids will gobble them up!


----------



## Waterspaniel

I got a bunch this year that are going into sticks, like deer sticks. 12 bird possession limit, some diver ducks, and one goose breast with beef pork mixture- nice big batch.


----------



## teamdank

We do alot of Grouse hunting and love em!!
Let them sit in Cajun for a day then wrap them in bacon put them on the grill.
I put pheasant and grouse on the grill, I had people that thought the grouse was pheasant


----------

